# Ontkenningen-negatieven- dubbele ontkenningen in het Spaans



## eno2

Ontkenningen-negatieven- dubbele ontkenningen in het Spaans zijn voor mij contra-intuïtief en een blijvend probleem. Waarom? Wij gebruiken die niet waar en in de betekenis die het Spaans dat meestal doet. Ik begin met een klein voorbeeld maar hoop er meer en ingewikkelder te geven.



Me venía fatal pagar NADA:  het kwam me slecht uit iets te betalen

Zij gebruiken "nada", wij "iets". Ik zou "algo" gebruikt hebben.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben absoluut geen kenner van het Spaans, maar na wat googelen ben ik er wel achter gekomen dat _venir mal_ _(_dat een gebruikelijkere variant van _venir fatal _lijkt te zijn) aardig wat betekenissen heeft. _Me viene mal_ hoeft niet alleen _het komt mij slecht uit_ te betekenen, maar gaat heel vaak de kant op van _het zou mij kwaad doen/schaden_ of _ik zou er verkeerd aan doen_. _Me viene mal pagar nada_ zou dus kunnen betekenen: Ik zou er verkeerd aan doen om niets te betalen. Wellicht kan een native speaker van het Spaans dat bevestigen?

En ja, ik weet dat het Spaans, net als het Frans, graag dubbele ontkenningen in een zin gebruikt zonder dat het resultaat dan bevestigend wordt (zoals in het Nederlands of Engels zou gebeuren), maar een zin als _me viene mal pagar nada_ bevat slechts één enkele ontkenning.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik ben absoluut geen kenner van het Spaans, maar na wat googelen ben ik er wel achter gekomen dat _venir mal_ _(_dat een gebruikelijkere variant van _venir fatal _lijkt te zijn) aardig wat betekenissen heeft. _Me viene mal_ hoeft niet alleen _het komt mij slecht uit_ te betekenen, maar gaat heel vaak de kant op van _het zou mij kwaad doen/schaden_ of _ik zou er verkeerd aan doen_. _Me viene mal pagar nada_ zou dus kunnen betekenen: Ik zou er verkeerd aan doen om niets te betalen. Wellicht kan een native speaker van het Spaans dat bevestigen?
> 
> En ja, ik weet dat het Spaans, net als het Frans, graag dubbele ontkenningen in een zin gebruikt zonder dat het resultaat dan bevestigend wordt (zoals in het Nederlands of Engels zou gebeuren), maar een zin als _me viene mal pagar nada_ bevat slechts één enkele ontkenning.



Bedankt voor de inspanning.



> _Me viene mal pagar nada_ zou dus kunnen betekenen: Ik zou er verkeerd aan doen om niets te betalen.


Het probleem daarmee is dat ik mijn versie niet verzonnen heb (ik zou dat echt niet durven, ik ben te onzeker in die materie ) maar over een vertaling beschikte.


> maar een zin als _me viene mal pagar nada_ bevat slechts één enkele ontkenning.


Het probleem daarmee is dat de RAE (Real Academia Española) negatieven en negaties over dezefde kam scheert in negatieve zinnen.
(negación - no y negativos - nada)

Ik blijf doorgaan met deze problematiek tot ik me een duidelijker beeld verwerf.


----------



## eno2

Als ik dit moest vertalen: 
 "...of dan ben ik misschien niemand meer"

zou ik niet goed weten hoe.
Dit is een literaire vertaling van het Spaanse origineel dat ik achterhoud. 

Tip: "misschien" hoef je niet te vertalen. Het is vervat in  ...o bien.


----------



## Peterdg

"...o quizás ya no soy nadie".

Als de tweede term (nadie) een term van negatieve polariteit is (_término de polaridad negativa_), dan *moet* de eerste term dat ook zijn. Andersom hoeft niet. Je kan dus zeggen "... o quizás ya no soy alguien", maar dat geeft een andere nuance weer dan de eerste optie en is minder gebruikelijk.


----------



## eno2

Het was: "O bien no seré alguien"

".of dan ben ik misschien niemand meer" is van de Nederlandse Javier Marias vertaalster.

Ik begin die negatieve polariteit toch te begrijpen (hoop ik).


"...nadie" genereert "No...nadie".

Maar op  no kan ...nadie  of  ...alguien volgen.

Thx.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Het was: "O bien no seré alguien"
> 
> ".of dan ben ik misschien niemand meer" is van de Nederlandse Javier Marias vertaalster.
> 
> Ik begin die negatieve polariteit toch te begrijpen (hoop ik).
> 
> 
> "...nadie" genereert "No...nadie".
> 
> Maar op  no kan ...nadie  of  ...alguien volgen.
> 
> Thx.


Inderdaad.
Maar, je kan "nadie" ook voor het werkwoord zetten, en dan hoeft "no" niet meer: "... o bien nadie seré".

Het systeem is eigenlijk dat als je iets negatiefs wil uitdrukken, dat dit dan in elk geval *vóór* het werkwoord moet gebeuren. Je kan zeggen "no tengo nada" of "nada tengo": allebei betekenen :"Ik heb niets".

"No tengo algo" kan ook, maar betekent: "Er is iets dat ik niet heb".

"*Tengo nada" kan niet. Je kan niet in het eerste deel zeggen "tengo"="ik heb iets" en dan in het tweede deel dat dat "iets" "niets" is.

Dit geldt b.v. ook voor "tampoco". "No lo veo tampoco" of "Tampoco lo veo". "Ik zie hem (het) ook niet". Hier is "tampoco" de term met negatieve polariteit.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Het was: "O bien no seré alguien"



Zoals Peterdg al zei, heb je deze twee constructies ook in het Nederlands:

1. Dan ben ik misschien niemand meer.
2. Dan ben ik misschien niet iemand meer (Wellicht beter: Dan ben ik misschien niet meer iemand.)

De reden waarom de vertaalster constructie 1 als vertaling gebruikte voor een constructie 2 in het Spaans is waarschijnlijk alleen na te gaan als er wat meer context beschikbaar is.

Even terug naar de kwestie van _me venía fatal pagar nada_, die van een heel andere orde is. In het Engels, Nederlands en Frans heb je respectievelijk de negatief-polaire termen/uitdrukkingen* _anything_, _ook maar iets_ en _quoi que ce soit._  Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat het Spaans als tegenhanger daarvoor _nada_ gebruikt. En ik heb een tweede vermoeden dat het invullen van _algo_ in het Spaanse zinnetje hierboven niet fout is, maar de zin wel een andere betekenis geeft:

1. Me viene mal pagar nada. = Het komt me slecht uit om ook maar iets te betalen (...to pay anything, à payer quoi que ce soit).
2. Me viene mal pagar algo. = Het komt me slecht uit om iets te betalen (...to pay something, à payer quelque chose).

*In het Engels: negative polarity items. Google deze term in combinatie met _nada_ (al dan niet aangevuld met _N-words_, _negative quantifiers, negative operators ..._) en je krijgt een zee van informatie, waarin het helaas gemakkelijk verdrinken is.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Inderdaad.
> Maar, je kan "nadie" ook voor het werkwoord zetten, en dan hoeft "no" niet meer: "... o bien nadie seré".
> 
> Het systeem is eigenlijk dat als je iets negatiefs wil uitdrukken, dat dit dan in elk geval *vóór* het werkwoord moet gebeuren. Je kan zeggen "no tengo nada" of "nada tengo": allebei betekenen :"Ik heb niets".
> 
> "No tengo algo" kan ook, maar betekent: "Er is iets dat ik niet heb".
> 
> "*Tengo nada" kan niet. Je kan niet in het eerste deel zeggen "tengo"="ik heb iets" en dan in het tweede deel dat dat "iets" "niets" is.
> 
> Dit geldt b.v. ook voor "tampoco". "No lo veo tampoco" of "Tampoco lo veo". "Ik zie hem (het) ook niet". Hier is "tampoco" de term met negatieve polariteit.


I see. Daarmee gewapend zal ik eens zien of er nog raars overblijft/opduikt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Zoals Peterdg al zei, heb je deze twee constructies ook in het Nederlands:
> 
> 1. Dan ben ik misschien niemand meer.
> 2. Dan ben ik misschien niet iemand meer (Wellicht beter: Dan ben ik misschien niet meer iemand.)
> 
> De reden waarom de vertaalster constructie 1 als vertaling gebruikte voor een constructie 2 in het Spaans is waarschijnlijk alleen na te gaan als er wat meer context beschikbaar is.


Vermoedelijk omdat  1 beter bekt in het Nederlands en 2 in het Spaans.





> Even terug naar de kwestie van _me venía fatal pagar nada_, die van een heel andere orde is. In het Engels, Nederlands en Frans heb je respectievelijk de negatief-polaire termen/uitdrukkingen* _anything_, _ook maar iets_ en _quoi que ce soit.*_  Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat het Spaans als tegenhanger daarvoor _nada_ gebruikt. En ik heb een tweede vermoeden dat _algo_ in het Spaanse zinnetje hierboven niet fout is, maar wel iets heel anders betekent:
> 
> 1.
> 2. Me viene mal pagar algo. = Het komt me slecht uit om iets te betalen (...to pay something, à payer quelque chose).
> 
> *In het Engels: negative polarity items. Google deze term in combinatie met _nada_ (al dan niet aangevuld met _N-words_, _negative quantifiers, negative operators ..._) en je krijgt een zee van informatie, waarin het helaas gemakkelijk verdrinken is


.Zal ik dan maar eens doen, proberen niet te verdrinken. Thx.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Vermoedelijk omdat  1 beter bekt in het Nederlands en 2 in het Spaans.



Toch zijn er wel zinnen te bedenken waarin _niet iemand _prima klinkt:

A: Met die ultrahippe kleren aan ben je weer iemand. Iedereen draagt ze!
B: Nee, dan ben ik niet iemand, dan ben ik juist niemand.

A: Ken jij iemand die die lastige klus op zich kan nemen?
B: Nee, ik ken niet iemand die dat kan. (Heeft een licht andere betekenis dan:  Ik ken niemand die dat kan.)

De gootsteen staat nog steeds vol vieze borden en pannen. Was er niet iemand bereid om eventjes af te wassen? (Heeft een licht andere betekenis dan: Was er niemand bereid om eventjes af te wassen?)


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Toch zijn er wel zinnen te bedenken waarin _niet iemand _prima klinkt:
> 
> A: Met die ultrahippe kleren aan ben je weer iemand. Iedereen draagt ze!
> B: Nee, dan ben ik niet iemand, dan ben ik juist niemand.
> 
> A: Ken jij iemand die die lastige klus op zich kan nemen?
> B: Nee, ik ken niet iemand die dat kan. (Heeft een licht andere betekenis dan:  Ik ken niemand die dat kan.)
> 
> De gootsteen staat nog steeds vol vieze borden en pannen. Was er niet iemand bereid om eventjes af te wassen? (Heeft een licht andere betekenis dan: Was er niemand bereid om eventjes af te wassen?)




Die nuances bestaan... Het maakt het er niet gemakkelijker op. 
Licht andere betekenis zeg je. Een "slordige" taalgebruiker zal zich nooit bekommeren om  "niet iemand" constructies. Per slot van rekening zijn ze voor alle praktisch gebruik toch hetzelfde. Nee? Denkelijk komen ze in geschreven en vooral in literaire taal meer voor. Ik heb toch met een aantal te kampen gehad in andere talen - in het Nederlands snap ik het allemaal direct wel.


----------



## bibibiben

Ook bijzonder aan het Spaans, een taal die ik helaas maar uiterst rudimentair beheers: de positie in de zin van een _N-word_ kan de interpretatie sterk beïnvloeden. Voorbeeld uit _Theoretical and Experimental Approaches to Romance Linguistics_ (te vinden op Google Books):

Positionering vóór in de bijzin maakt twee lezingen mogelijk:
*Dudo que nadie lo sepa.*
Ik betwijfel of niemand dat weet. (negative quantifier)
Ik betwijfel of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) dat weet. (non-negative existential)

Bij positionering achteraan blijft er nog maar één lezing over:
* Dudo que lo sepa nadie.*
Ik betwijfel of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) dat weet. (non-negative existential)

Fascinerend!


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ook bijzonder aan het Spaans, een taal die ik helaas maar uiterst rudimentair beheers: de positie in de zin van een _N-word_ kan de interpretatie sterk beïnvloeden. Voorbeeld uit _Theoretical and Experimental Approaches to Romance Linguistics_ (te vinden op Google Books):
> 
> Positionering vóór in de bijzin maakt twee lezingen mogelijk:
> Dudo que nadie lo sepa.
> Ik betwijfel of niemand dat weet. (negative quantifier)
> Ik betwijfel of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) dat weet. (non-negative existential)


Ik zie dat laatste niet zitten, maar ja...


> Bij positionering achteraan blijft er nog maar één lezing over:
> * Dudo que lo sepa nadie.*
> Ik betwijfel of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) dat weet. (non-negative existential)
> 
> Fascinerend!



Ik zie dat ook niet zitten, maar ja...

Als ik de negatieve polariteit daarop toepas van Peterdg , moet dat laatste  worden: 
Dudo que no lo sepa nadie -Ik betwijfel  dat niemand dat weet


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Als ik de negatieve polariteit daarop toepas van Peterdg , moet dat laatste worden:
> Dudo que no lo sepa nadie -Ik betwijfel dat niemand dat weet


Nope. "Dudo que" is hier de term met negatieve polariteit. (Ten bewijze: "dudo que + subjuntivo" en "no dudo que + indicativo"; = juist andersom dan bij normale "verbos de la lengua").


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Nope. "Dudo que" is hier de term met negatieve polariteit. (Ten bewijze: "dudo que + subjuntivo" en "no dudo que + indicativo"; = juist andersom dan bij normale "verbos de la lengua").


Jaja dat vreesde/verwachtte ik al. Er zijn uitzonderingen en zulke  werkwoorden (van waarneming en dergelijke, ik moet eens een discussie met Bibibiben daarover terug opslaan, over negatieven die als bevestiging werken) vormen uitzonderingen, ook  in  het Nederlands, maar die zijn minder talrijk in het Nederlands. In het Spaans zet de subjunctief zo ongeveer alles op losse schroeven wat betreft de werkelijkheidswaarde.. 

Ook staat die negatieve polariteit  (dudo)vooraan...(weliswaar niet voor het werkwoord , want het is een werkwoord. )


Evenwel:


> Bibibiben
> 
> Bij positionering achteraan blijft er nog maar één lezing over:
> * Dudo que lo sepa nadie.*
> Ik betwijfel of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) dat weet. (non-negative existential)


Er is dus geen "No" vanwege de subjunctief ofte negatieve polariteit ...

Maar wat is de betekenis? Voor  mij: Ik betwijfel of niemand dat weet.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ook staat die negatieve polariteit (dudo)vooraan...(weliswaar niet voor het werkwoord , want het is een werkwoord. )


Het staat wél vóór het werkwoord "saber", en daar gaat het over.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik neem aan dat deze lezing eveneens ondubbelzinnig zal zijn:

*1a. Dudo que no lo sepa nadie.
*
De aanwezigheid van _no _geeft meteen richting aan _nadie_. En dus kan de vertaling niet anders zijn dan:
*
1b. Ik betwijfel het of niemand het weet*.

Echter, als _nadie_ zich bevindt op de plaats van _no, _ligt dubbelzinnigheid op de loer. Er is geen andere plek voor _no _dan de plek waar _nadie_ staat, maar nu heeft _nadie _zich dus in die positie gewrongen. Lastig. De grote vraag is dan: had _no _nu óók in die positie willen staan of had _no _in geen enkel geval een plek in de bijzin willen opeisen? In het eerste geval moeten we uitgaan van lezing 2b, in het tweede geval van lezing 2c.
*
2a. Dudo que nadie lo sepa.
2b. Ik betwijfel het of niemand het weet.
2c. Ik betwijfel het of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) het weet.*

Als _nadie _alle ruimte laat aan _no_, maar _no _die ruimte weigert in te nemen, moet een absoluut negatieve lezing uitgesloten worden. De lezing die dan overblijft:

*3a. Dudo que [leeg]  lo sepa nadie.
3b. Ik betwijfel het of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) het weet.*

Nu nog op jacht naar een native speaker van het Spaans die dit verhaal wil bevestigen ...


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Het staat wél vóór het werkwoord "saber", en daar gaat het over.


Ja. En de betekenis?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik neem aan dat deze lezing eveneens ondubbelzinnig zal zijn:
> 
> *1a. Dudo que no lo sepa nadie.
> *
> De aanwezigheid van _no _geeft meteen richting aan _nadie_. En dus kan de vertaling niet anders zijn dan:
> *
> 1b. Ik betwijfel het of niemand het weet*.
> 
> Echter, als _nadie_ zich bevindt op de plaats van _no, _ligt dubbelzinnigheid op de loer. Er is geen andere plek voor _no _dan de plek waar _nadie_ staat, maar nu heeft _nadie _zich dus in die positie gewrongen. Lastig. De grote vraag is dan: had _no _nu óók in die positie willen staan of had _no _in geen enkel geval een plek in de bijzin willen opeisen? In het eerste geval moeten we uitgaan van lezing 2b, in het tweede geval van lezing 2c.
> *
> 2a. Dudo que nadie lo sepa.
> 2b. Ik betwijfel het of niemand het weet.
> 2c. Ik betwijfel het of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) het weet.*
> 
> Als _nadie _alle ruimte laat aan _no_, maar _no _die ruimte weigert in te nemen, moet een absoluut negatieve lezing uitgesloten worden. De lezing die dan overblijft:
> 
> *3a. Dudo que [leeg]  lo sepa nadie.
> 3b. Ik betwijfel het of (er) ook maar iemand (is die) het weet.*
> 
> Nu nog op jacht naar een native speaker van het Spaans die dit verhaal wil bevestigen ...



Op jacht ja. Ik zal eens iemand aanschieten.

No dudo que lo sepa nadie.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Op jacht ja. Ik zal eens iemand aanschieten.


Graag. Ik ben inmiddels ongelooflijk nieuwsgierig geworden, maar ik ken geen native speakers van het Spaans!


----------



## eno2

Nog een Spaanse notitie, literair vertaald als: Niet helemaal.  Ik zou "no totalmente" zeggen. Het origineel  luidt: "No mucho nunca"


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Nu nog op jacht naar een native speaker van het Spaans die dit verhaal wil bevestigen ...


Dat zou kunnen tegenvallen. Wij analyzeren die dingen; Spaanssprekenden niet. Ik weet uit ervaring hier op het forum dat de meeste Spaanstaligen zich dikwijls niet bewust zijn van verschillende interpretatiemogelijkheden in verband met de zogenaamde dubbele ontkenning. Ze geven er 1 betekenis aan en dat is het dan.

Zo is er een boek van Marta Rivera de la Cruz dat als titel heeft "Que veinte años no es nada". Dat kan op twee manieren geïnterpreteerd worden:

1) 20 jaar heeft niet veel te betekenen
2) 20 jaar is niet niets (dus, heeft wel veel te betekenen).

Ik heb dit hier in het forum al meermaals aangehaald als illustratie en de meeste Spaanstaligen kiezen dan één van de interpretaties en beweren bij hoog en bij laag dat de andere niet kan. Nu, het bewijs is er: in het boek speelt de auteur de dubbele interpretatie heel bewust uit.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Nog een Spaanse notitie, literair vertaald als: Niet helemaal. Ik zou "no totalmente" zeggen. Het origineel luidt: "No mucho nunca"


Zonder context zegt dit echt niets.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik heb niet heel dit topic gelezen, maar in m'n moeders dialect zijn dubbele ontkenningen helemaal niet tegenintuïtief.
_Hier is niemand niet!
Het kan nooit geen kwaad om daar eens wat aan te doen._


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Dat zou kunnen tegenvallen. Wij analyzeren die dingen; Spaanssprekenden niet. Ik weet uit ervaring hier op het forum dat de meeste Spaanstaligen zich dikwijls niet bewust zijn van verschillende interpretatiemogelijkheden in verband met de zogenaamde dubbele ontkenning. Ze geven er 1 betekenis aan en dat is het dan.


 We zullen zien morgen als ik hem zie. De aan te schietene  is tweetalig native Spaans en native Duits. Het probleem is wel dat hij kan terugschieten in twee talen als ik hem teveel lastig val met moeilijke en vervelende spraakkunstproblemen. Hij gebruikte eerder al eens het woord "agobiar".



> Zo is er een boek van Marta Rivera de la Cruz dat als titel heeft "Que veinte años no es nada". Dat kan op twee manieren geïnterpreteerd worden:
> 
> 1) 20 jaar heeft niet veel te betekenen
> 2) 20 jaar is niet niets (dus, heeft wel veel te betekenen).
> 
> Ik heb dit hier in het forum al meermaals aangehaald als illustratie en de meeste Spaanstaligen kiezen dan één van de interpretaties en beweren bij hoog en bij laag dat de andere niet kan. Nu, het bewijs is er: in het boek speelt de auteur de dubbele interpretatie heel bewust uit.


 Ja, Ik herinner me het voorbeeld. Typisch genoeg zie ik er ook maar één mogelijkheid in.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik heb niet heel dit topic gelezen, maar in m'n moeders dialect zijn dubbele ontkenningen helemaal niet tegenintuïtief.
> _Hier is niemand niet!
> Het kan nooit geen kwaad om daar eens wat aan te doen._


Alléz,  dialect , is het al niet moeilijk genoeg?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Zonder context zegt dit echt niets.


Weet ik. Ik heb enkel mijn notities bij van dit boek en helaas al zes jaar geen toegang tot mijn eigen of een andere bibliotheek.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Graag. Ik ben inmiddels ongelooflijk nieuwsgierig geworden, maar ik ken geen native speakers van het Spaans!



Deze 100% Spaanse  nativo van Duitse familie zegt, na behoorlijk getwijfel over de tweede en de derde zin:

Dudo que no lo sepa nadie:
Ich zweifel das es niemand weiß

Dudo que nadie lo sepa:
Ich zweifel das es jemand weiß
Ich zweifel das es niemand weiß

Dudo que lo sepa nadie:
hetzelfde als het vorige, dubbele mogelijkheid jemand, niemand.


----------



## eno2

"Yo hube de disimular comprando revistas y perritos calientes que EN MODO ALGUNA queria"
Literaire vertaling: ...die ik helemaal niet wilde hebben.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> "Yo hube de disimular comprando revistas y perritos calientes que EN MODO ALGUNA queria"
> Literaire vertaling: ...die ik helemaal niet wilde hebben.


Hier is niets raars aan. Wanneer "alguno" voor het substantief staat, dan betekent het "een of andere"; wanneer het achter het substantief staat, dan betekent het "geen enkele".

Uit de DPD:


> *5.* Cuando el indefinido _alguno_ va pospuesto al sustantivo, tiene sentido negativo y equivale a _ninguno: _
> ...


----------



## eno2

Ah. Thx.

Uso de la grammática española de Francisca Castro, die ik studeerde, behandelt al die finesses van de indefinidos niet. Ik zal in de DPD moeten gaan struinen.


----------



## eno2

Stel dat ik "...… en ook niet dat ik wel eens met iemand naar bed ga"  zelf wil vertalen. 

Y tampoco que me llevo alguien a la cama de vez en cuando. 
Y tampoco que me llego a acostar con alguien de vez en cuando.
 Ni que me llevo nadie (alguien) a la cama de vez en cuando. 
Ni que me llego a acostar con alguien(nadie) de vez en cuando.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Deze 100% Spaanse  nativo van Duitse familie zegt, na behoorlijk getwijfel over de tweede en de derde zin:
> 
> Dudo que no lo sepa nadie:
> Ich zweifel das es niemand weiß
> 
> Dudo que nadie lo sepa:
> Ich zweifel das es jemand weiß
> Ich zweifel das es niemand weiß
> 
> Dudo que lo sepa nadie:
> 
> hetzelfde als het vorige, dubbele mogelijkheid jemand, niemand.



Heerlijk, zo snel al een antwoord. Dank.

Wel verrassend dat je contact de zin _Dudo que lo sepa nadie_ óók twee lezingen meegeeft, terwijl de teksten die mij tot nu toe onder ogen zijn gekomen, er nogal stellig in zijn dat juist deze variant alleen een niet-negatieve lezing kent. Misschien vindt hij dat ook wel als hij zichzelf toestaat wat langer te twijfelen?


----------



## eno2

Ik vond de dubbele betekenisssen ook verrassend. Je kan gelijk hebben maar dat (en een paar andere dingen binnen dit negaciones-negatieven-polariteiten tema) moet een native met  goede grammaticale vorming bevestigen. Niet uitgesloten dat hij of ik op zo iemand uitkomt.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Deze 100% Spaanse  nativo .


 ...is een universitair. Geen peón of jornalero. 

Als hij twijfelt zou ik dan niet twijfelen...


----------



## eno2

Ik heb een vriendin die les gaf op colegio. Muziek,  maar toch. Ze heeft zich al bereid verklaard eens te kijken naar zinnen zoals deze:

"No es que nunca me haya interesada mucho el trabajo" Ik begrijp dat uiteindelijk als : Niet dat ik nooit erg geinteresseerd was in mijn werk. Of anders gezegd:Ik interessseerde me wel degelijk in mijn werk. 

De vertaling luidt echter: Niet dat mijn werk me ooit bijzonder heeft geinteresseerd.  (Nunca mi trabajo me interesó mucho, om het eenvoudig te zeggen)

Zoals gevreesd het tegengestelde. 

Nunca vóor het werkwoord, plus een no voor nunca. Jawadde.


----------



## Peterdg

Hier komt als extra moeilijkheid nog bij dat "nunca" zowel "nooit" als "ooit" kan betekenen. Het Spaans kent geen apart woord voor "ooit". Het grappige is dat de DRAE dit fenomeen volkomen negeert (van Dale S-N niet).

Hetzelfde geldt voor "jamás".
_Es el mejor libro que jamás he leído. _: Het is het beste boek dat ik ooit heb gelezen.
_Jamás he leído un mejor libro._ Ik heb nooit een beter boek gelezen.

Je kan in het vorige voorbeeld "jamás" gerust vervangen door "nunca" en exact hetzelfde resultaat bekomen.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Hier komt als extra moeilijkheid nog bij dat "nunca" zowel "nooit" als "ooit" kan betekenen. Het Spaans kent geen apart woord voor "ooit". Het grappige is dat de DRAE dit fenomeen volkomen negeert (van Dale S-N niet).
> 
> Hetzelfde geldt voor "jamás".
> _Es el mejor libro que jamás he leído. _: Het is het beste boek dat ik ooit heb gelezen.
> _Jamás he leído un mejor libro._ Ik heb nooit een beter boek gelezen.
> 
> Je kan in het vorige voorbeeld "jamás" gerust vervangen door "nunca" en exact hetzelfde resultaat bekomen.


Otra laguna. Op de lange duur wordt het onnaspeurbaar voor een non native??
Ik was juist met jamás bezig. Ik mijn oren klonk dat al soms als "ooit"  Nunca nog niet. Dat zal wennen worden.
Mijn (kleine) VD  S-N zegt: ¿Has visto jamás tal cosa?  Heb je ooit zoiets gezien?  Jamás=nooit=ooit
Van een acroniem geproken.
Nunca hier inschuiven lijkt moeilijker .Of toch? ¿Has visto nunca tal cosa?. Heb je ooit zoiets gezien? Heb je nooit zoiets gezien? 
Er zijn altijd twee mogelijkheden, zei mijn schoonvader altijd, en ik vond dat niet kloppen. Met nunca dus wel.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> ¿Has visto nunca tal cosa?


Dit klinkt inderdaad scheef. Maar wat wel kan is "¿Nunca has visto tal cosa?". Heb je (n)ooit zoiets gezien?

EDIT: wanneer ik mijn vorige zin bekijk, realiseer ik me dat ooit/nooit hier eigenlijk weinig verschil maakt. Uiteindelijk komt het op hetzelfde neer.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Dit klinkt inderdaad scheef. Maar wat wel kan is "¿Nunca has visto tal cosa?". Heb je (n)ooit zoiets gezien?


Zou jij dat ooit als "ooit" interpreteren?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Zou jij dat ooit als "ooit" interpreteren?


Hangt af van de context.
EDIT: en zoals ik al zei (bij mijn geëditeerde opmerking in mijn vorige post): het doet er hier eigenlijk niet toe.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Hangt af van de context.
> EDIT: en zoals ik al zei (bij mijn geëditeerde opmerking in mijn vorige post): .


Ik reageerde op jouw edit. 
"het doet er hier eigenlijk niet toe"?  Ooit <=>nooit is toch tegengesteld?  Context is er hier niet, dus kan het beide zijn, bedoel je?


----------



## Peterdg

In sommige gevallen doet het er, naar mijn mening, niet toe.

Heb je dit boek ooit gelezen? 
Heb je dit boek nooit gelezen? 

In dit geval vraag je eigenlijk hetzelfde.

In andere gevallen doet het er wel toe. Maar daar moet je in het Spaans een andere zinswending gebruiken als je je duidelijk wil maken.

Neem bv. de volgende zinnen:

1) _Dit is het beste boek dat ik ooit gelezen heb._
2)_ Dit is het beste boek dat ik nooit gelezen heb. _Dit is wat raar, maar het kan wel.

Als je dat in het Spaans omzet, krijg je:

1) _Es el mejor libro que nunca he leído. _Dit is dubbelzinning. Maar als je zegt: _Es el mejor libro que he leído nunca_. dan is de dubbelzinnigheid weg. Mocht "nunca" in deze laatste zin een negatieve polariteit hebben, dan *moest* er ook een element van negative polariteit vóór "leer" staan. Vanuit deze laatste opmerking volgt dan ook de oplossing om 2) ondubbelzinning te maken:

2) _Es el mejor libro que no he leído nunca. _Je hebt het *niet* gelezen, dus "nunca" kan hier niet "ooit" betekenen.


----------



## eno2

Ja, die polariteit is hier erg behulpzaam -  als er niet te veel binnen één wending gestapeld worden. 1) is me nu duidelijk, wanneer het dubbelzinnig is en wanneer niet 2) is me nu ook duidelijk.
Ik begin er mijn draai in te vinden. Oef.

OK het verschil ooit en nooit  doet er in de aangehaalde wendingen misschien niet veel meer toe (alhoewel ik in  "Heb je dit boek nooit gelezen" niet direct een ooit zie),   maar in het Nederlands tenminste moet je daar inderdaad (in het gewone taalgebruik) een behoorlijk ongewone constructie aan meegeven. Dat kan in het Spaans anders zijn. Dat kan ik momenteel nog niet beoordelen.


----------



## Peterdg

Merk op dat "ooit" niet altijd door "nunca" of "jamás" kan vertaald worden.

Bv. _Ooit heb ik een UFO gezien. _

Hier kan je niet "nunca" of "jamás" gebruiken. Hier moet je je toevlucht nemen tot "alguna vez".

_Alguna vez he visto un OVNI._


----------



## eno2

Nog twee zonder context (notities  van vroegere lectuur)



> Ni que me llego acostar con nadie  … Vertaling: en ook niet dat ik wel eens met iemand naar bed ga


Na al het voorgaande begrijp ik dat nu wel. 




> "Yo hube de disimular comprando revistas y perritos calientes que EN MODO ALGUNA queria"  V ...die ik helemaal niet wilde hebben



Ik meen me te herinneren dat dit gaat over iemand die een ander schaduwt. 

Er is hier geen ontkenning en geen negatieve pool en toch is de betekenis negatief-ontkennend. 

Zou: "..que ni en modo ninguna quería" ook goed zijn?


----------

